# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  sluzni cep

## jenny

zanima me nakon koliko ste rodile nakon sto vam je izasao?i da li je bas svima izasao?
u prosloj trudnoci mi je izisao jedno 10 dana prije poroda,a kad sam ga vidjela bila sam sretna kako cu taj dan roditi.  :Smile:

----------


## kailash

ja ga nisam primjetila uopće. neki sluzaviji iscjedak je bio cca 2 tjedna prije poroda. i to je to.

----------


## spock

Meni je izašao dva dana prije nego sam rodila.

----------


## Leta

meni je počeo izlaziti 10 sati prije nego što je Jan bio vani

----------


## M@rtin@

Evo i mene koja će uskoro roditi  s jednim uletom - kak taj sluzavi čep izgleda, kak ću znati da je to - to?

----------


## jenny

to ti je sluz pomijesana s krvlju koja izlazi prije poroda.kad vidis,znat ces da je to to.

----------


## koksy

> to ti je sluz pomijesana s krvlju koja izlazi prije poroda.kad vidis,znat ces da je to to.


Nije pravilo. Moj je bio zuckast i bez imalo krvi. 
Iscurio mi je prije 4 dana i jos uvijek sam u komadu...

----------


## kli_kli

Bas nema pravila.
Moj je bio ooogroman (puna oveca saka) i totalno krvav.
Tj. licio je na jetru, o tome se vec pisalo...

----------


## leonisa

sluz mi je licila na smrkalj.
cep ko puz. 
(jesam ga opisala  :Laughing: )
bas je imao oblik. nije bilo krvi, crvene, ali nesto smedje je.
sluz je curila par dana prije nego je "ispao" cep.
posto sam bila rizicna trudnoca, 2 dana nakon cepa obavljen je carski.

----------


## leonisa

> licio je na jetru


vidis, mene je podsjetio na to, ali su me cure u sobi popljuvale. stoga je ostao puz (ne kucica vec meso/tijelo puza)

----------


## di_zg

ja sam to prepoznala ko hrpu sluzi među nogama, bilo je hrpa toga i drugi dan sam rodila ali su mi bušili vodenjak i na drip tako da nisam baš neki primjer jer vjerujem da ne bi baš taj dan rodila da me nisu ubrzali

----------


## kli_kli

Ovo moje je totalno delovalo kao nesto sto je sluzilo za zatvaranje, bas cep.
I prvo mi je ispao mali deo, a onda gromada.
Tada sam bila pocela da se otvaram, i mislim da mi ispao kad sam bila otvorena 2, 2ipo prsta.
To znam jer sam pre toga dva dana bila u laznim trudovima, otvorena 1 i po prst, a mrvu pre toga su pocela da me bole donja ledja.

----------


## Ava M

Meni je prvi dio izašao dva dana prije poroda (tu noć su mi počeli i trudovi), a još sam ga brisala u predrađaoni nakon klistira.
Znači- izlazio "mic po mic".

----------


## Fae

Meni je ispao 3 dana prije poroda...

Nije toga bilo ne znam kak puno, ali kao malo gušća sluz i bez krvi.

----------


## Thlaspi

meni je "pljusnuo" van skupa s vodenjakom kad sam došla u bolnicu...
znači, prvo mi je malo procurio vodenjak a po dolasku u bolnicu pljusnuo čep i veća količina vode... ali, trudova nisam imala

----------


## tinkie winkie

kud sam ujutro natašte išla otvorit ovaj topic   :Laughing:

----------


## kasiopeja

> kud sam ujutro natašte išla otvorit ovaj topic


  :Laughing:  

meni je manji dio otišao dva tjedna pije poroda, smeđe, gusto
a onda mi je ogromna količina ispala po pucanju vodenjaka, bila sam tada 6cm otvorena ( i to taman kad sam se penjala na stol za pregled pa sve ispalo doktorici po nogama, mislila sam da ću u zemlju propast...žena se hvala Bogu samo nasmijala..

----------


## Nikina mama

Otprilike 6, 7 sati prije poroda  :Smile:

----------


## bucka

cep izaso cca28h prije poroda!!

----------


## aleksandra

Meni je sluzavi cep izasao kad je plodna voda pocela curiti,16 sati prije poroda i bio je zutkasto crvene boje.

----------


## njamun

Sluzni čep mi je počeo izlaziti 15 dana prije poroda, malo po malo.  I tako svih 15 dana ...
Pročitala sam da porod nastupi u roku od dva dana od izlaska čepa, a to je meni bilo 3 tjedna prije termina pa sam se preplašila da ću roditi prije vremena.  Ali nisam, sva sreća!
  Neznam da li je ostalo nešto sluznog čepa  i za porod ili je sve iscurilo do tad. Uglavnom 15 dana je to curkalo malo, po malo....

----------


## kikki

meni se sve izdesavalo 7-8 sati prije poroda. ja nisam primijetila bas sluz, nego bas onako neka krvava nakupina, ruzno je izgledalo i bilo je dosta toga. sat-dva nakon puknuo i vodenjak....

----------


## banklorraina

s malim sam ga osjetila otprilike 12 sati prije poroda, a s malom su mi bušili vodenjak.

----------


## Loryblue

izašao mi je 05.08, a ja rodila 02.09.
skoro pa misec dana ranije

----------


## Minda

nekih desetak sati prije poroda mi je ispao "čep", točnije oko 17 popodne a u ponoć sam dobila prve trudove, koji su trajali 3 i pol sata i uslijedio je porod   :Smile:

----------


## zrinquita

39. sam tjedan.u utorak smo bili kod dr. na pregledu. plodna voda mliječno bijela. kaže dok, zrela beba. jučer, srij ujutro iscurio obilniji smećkasti želatinozni šmrkalj. mislila sam da je to čep. ali jutros iscurilo još nešto smećkasto gusto. bit će da je to čep. nisam odoljela pa sam pokazala mm.  :Razz:

----------


## rea

Koliko se meni čini,nije mi bio izašao-ili ga nisam skužila jer taj dan kad su me navečer ćopili trudovi,bila sam ujutro na pregledu,pa sam poslije pregleda malo krvarila-možda je to bio čep,ali nije bilo sluzi,samo malo sukrvice što sam pripisala pregledu.....

----------


## cokolina

meni ovo sto ste opisale, lici na lagano izlazenje sluznog cepa kod mene.

ali meni se to desilo prvi puta prije 2 tjedna na gin. pregledu i zadnji puta prije tjedan dana (isto poslije pregleda), pa mi nije jasno jel to lagano krvarenje zbog pregleda ili je to ipak izlazenje sluznog cepa?!
(u 40 tjednu sam)

----------


## jassi

ja sam jednostavno osjetila kak mi curi voda-i sve je u komadu izletilo i vodenjak je pukao i cep otisao i rodila sam za niti 4 sata....aaaaaaaaaaaaaa  i sve skupa je bilo brzinski iako 5 tjedana ranije

----------


## TinnaZ

10-15 dana prije poroda, ne sjećam se više. Imao je i jedan crni, crni i jedan crveni dio, ne sjećam se više da li sam razgovarala sa nekim ili sam to jednostavno sama sebi protumačila da je od krvarenja na početku trudnoće.

----------


## bjuma

meni se zadnjih nekoliko veceri, obicno u isto vrijeme, pojavljuje ta/ neka sluz... nista pretjerano, izgleda vise kao bijelo pranje. usla sam u deveti mjesec, to jest, za dva dana ulazim u 37 sedmicu. 
je li to- to, drage moje? 
inace, svi mi govore da cu se ranije poroditi (osim doktora), kao veliki stomak, spustio se vec, a ja ih gledam onako pomalo  :shock: , pomalo   :Evil or Very Mad:  , da sta oni imaju vise s tim!? bit ce kad bude vrijeme za to... stvarno mi stvaraju pritisak.   :Sad:

----------


## TinnaZ

sve tako je i meni bilo, a rodila nakon termina par dana. Čep je izašao sigurno 10 dana prije poroda, velik trbuh, spuštena beba (kako i ne bi od 4550gr.), ali lijepo joj je bilo unutra očito.

----------


## bjuma

jah, ali meni se taj cep javlja otkako sam usla u 36 sedmicu... to znaci da mogu ocekivati svaki cas da se to desi, to jest da moja beba krene u moj zagrljaj?   :Heart:

----------


## bjuma

> sve tako je i meni bilo, a rodila nakon termina par dana. Čep je izašao sigurno 10 dana prije poroda, velik trbuh, spuštena beba (kako i ne bi od 4550gr.), ali lijepo joj je bilo unutra očito.


  :Smile:  

TinnaZ, jesi li rodila prirodno? Koliko si se udebljala tijekom trudnoce?
Ja sam dobila nekih 13 kg, s tim da sam imala manju kilazu na moju visinu i gradju prije trudnoce, tako da sad izgleda da mi je samo stomak narastao i da sam se malo ubucila u licu. ipak, strase me da je preveliki. ja ga nisam dozivljavala tako, a sad su me istrumatizirali...  :Evil or Very Mad:  
inace, super pokretna sam, jos uvijek se mogu saginjati i to... danas sam se dva puta penjala na treci sprat u bolnici (poslala me doktorica zbog CTG-a s opterecenjem), sto mi uopce nije tesko palo, jer sam donedavno svako jutro pjesacila uzbrdo, najnormalnije.

i- pliz, da mi odgovori bilo koja od vas za ovaj sluzni cepic? je li to zaista pri kraju, odnosno pocetku? termin mi je izmedju 13. i 15. decembra.   :Heart:

----------


## filip

meni je izasao u subotu prije podne ,trudove dobila u tu istu subotu u ponoc....a rodila tek u ponedjeljak....mislim da nema pravila,bar koliko sam citala od cura na forumu.......i meni kad je otisao sam brzo pojurila po knjige  jer nisam znala kaj znaci taj cep,a znam da sam negdje procitala,i nasla u jednoj staroj knjizi....pise da cim cep ode da je to znak da ce porod uskoro poceti....

----------


## TinnaZ

da, rodila sam donekle prirodno, uz teško pregovaranje i borbu za to.
Udebljala sam se tako kao ti negdje, nakon poroda sam se odmah vratila na svoju težinu, odnosno već po izlasku iz rodilišta sam bila lakša za skoro 10kg, i tih par što je ostalo je začas nestalo. Isto se na moju visinu i težinu, samo taj trbuh vidio, i sveki mi je govorila da je velik i da će beba biti veća od prve. A ja ono, kaj vi znate  :Smile: )

Mislim da mi je čep otiša dobrih deset dana prije, ako čak ne i 15 dana, jako  puno prije uglavnom.

----------


## kristina_zg

baš imam jendo pitanje u vezi tog čepa! Današnjim sam danom ušla u 40.tjedan i bila sam na pregledu i ctg-u kod doktora. Trudova nemam, otvorena sam jedva prst, cerviks je smekšan. Nego...rekao mi doktor kako je moguće da će mi se nakon pregleda pojaviti sukrvica. i je, nekakva sluzava sukrvica, smećkaste boje...kaj bi to bio čep ili to nema veze s tim???

----------


## japanka

Ne znam ti što reć.
Meni u prvoj trudnoći nije bilo čepa, a još sam i prenijela 2 tjedna.
Toplo se nadam da će sad to malo prije..uf,.još imam 28 dana.

----------


## kristina_zg

Japanka, držim fige da bude prije! Ovo iščekivanje je najgore...ja bih svom silom da je to sluzni čep pa da ubrzo krene porod iako to, koliko čitam, nije znak da će odmah krenut, očito može proći više vremena...No, već sam toliko nervozna, i zbilja bih da se barem nešto počne dešavat..bar da se nadam skorašnjem porodu

----------


## mama_mia22

Imam nekoliko pitanja u vezi tog čepa; sad mi je ispao maloprije i bio je bjelkasto žučkasti, gumenast, kao komad kondoma nekakvog rabljenog (ispričavam se na fuj opisu ali točno tako je izgledalo). Ali nije ga bilo puno uopće.
To je valjda to, jelda? Danas sam 40+6.
Znam da taj čep čuva bebu od svega. Jer joj se može što desiti bez njega???
Jer smijemo md i ja imati odnose sad kada ga nema?????
 :?  :?

----------


## TinnaZ

mislim da se bebi ne bi smjelo ništa dogoditi bez čepa, osim toga možda ti nije ispao cijeli, ali za odnose mislim da bolje ne.
Meni je izlazio danima, puno, puno prije poroda, mislim da čak između tjedan i dva, nadam se da ćeš zato imati lagan porod jer će se tvoje tijelo lagano pripremiti i "omekšati".

----------


## Jelcek

Da li na čep utječe amnioskopija?

----------


## Jelcek

Da li na čep utječe amnioskopija?

----------


## filip

mene bas zanima dali pregled ima veze s tim cepom....u prvoj T sam bila na pregledu u bolnici posto sam presla termin,i drugi dan mi je otisao cep..treci rodila....

----------


## Nina20

Ja ga uopce nisam primjetila¸ jedio sto sam imala je pojacani iscjedak dva tjedna prije poroda¸ a stalno sam cekala taj cep¸ stalno zagedala u gace   :Laughing:

----------


## Petunija

> Da li na čep utječe amnioskopija?


Moze biti. Barem mislim da je to kod mene bio slucaj. Naime, prenijela sam 5 dana preko odredjenog termina.Kako se nije nista desavalo (zapravo, neki lagani trudici tih par dana, ali skoro neprimijetni :/ ), predlozen mi je vag.pregled a nakon njega amnioskopija (bila sam otvorena 1 prst  :Smile:  ) Uradjena mi je amnio(sve je bilo OK  :Smile:  ) poslije koje je doc ponovio par puta da cemo to ponoviti za 2 dana - *u slucaju da se do tada ne porodim* 
Ja si kontam "Ako nisam do sada, s ovakvim tempom, malo je vjerovatno da cu i za dva dana"   :Grin:  
No, to doktorovo imalo je smisla jer sam, *nakon amnio* pocela pomalo krvaruckati  :shock:  Za vrijeme i nakon..
Tada pomalo pocinje izlaziti i cep, malo po malo..I porod je uslijedio sutradan navecer  :D 
Tako da vjerujem da je amnio to sve malo ubrzala.  :Smile:

----------


## mama_mia22

a šta je to amnioskopija?

----------


## Petunija

Pregled stanja plodne vode. Gleda se da li je zamucena i koliko je ima.

----------


## Fana

I meni je ispao sluzni čep, evo prije nekoliko sati. I to tridesetak minuta nakon amnioskopije. Ali pitanje je koliko to ima veze, meni je danas bila treća amnioskopija, a termin je prošao prije 4 dana.

----------


## Angelina_2

evo meni vec par dana curi lagana prozirno bijela zluz a dva tri puta na dan ispadne gromada

----------


## limunada

Meni je izašao prije skoro 3 tjedna, pa još ništa.
Termin mi je za 3 dana, otvorena (prije 4 dana na pregledu) 3,5 cm.
Već laganini ispaljujem na živce od iščekivanja, ali još ništa.   :Cekam:

----------


## TinnaZ

budi sretna da je tako, i da te nisu ostavili na tom pregledu da "malo ubrzaju" stvar. Ovako si prespavala 1/3 poroda, a kad iskusiš one zadnje trudove znati ćeš na što mislim.

----------


## Fana

> Meni je izašao prije skoro 3 tjedna, pa još ništa.
> Termin mi je za 3 dana, otvorena (prije 4 dana na pregledu) 3,5 cm.
> Već laganini ispaljujem na živce od iščekivanja, ali još ništa.


Meni sluzni čep curka već šest dana, a termin mi je bio prije 9 dana. Otvorena za prst. Kaj misliš kak je meni?   :Smile:

----------


## limunada

> budi sretna da je tako, i da te nisu ostavili na tom pregledu da "malo ubrzaju" stvar. Ovako si prespavala 1/3 poroda, a kad iskusiš one zadnje trudove znati ćeš na što mislim.


Već sam to sve jednom prošla, ali puno brže i jednostavnije. Ovo mi je druga trudnoća, i totalno drukčija (čitaj: teža) od prve.  :/ 
A što se tiče trudova, imam ih svaki dan već danima, ali nisu još oni pravi. A da su neugodni, to svakako jesu. Non-stop me nešto boli.   :Evil or Very Mad:   Zato mi je dosta svega.

----------


## limunada

> limunada prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni je izašao prije skoro 3 tjedna, pa još ništa.
> Termin mi je za 3 dana, otvorena (prije 4 dana na pregledu) 3,5 cm.
> Već laganini ispaljujem na živce od iščekivanja, ali još ništa.  
> 
> 
> Meni sluzni čep curka već šest dana, a termin mi je bio prije 9 dana. Otvorena za prst. Kaj misliš kak je meni?


Mogu misliti, i ja se najviše bojim da ću prenijeti. A kad se samo sjetim da sam morala mirovati, jer mi je prijetio prijevremeni porod... 
Je l` te sad naručuju svaka 2 dana na pregled?

----------


## mel

uf.. ja u prvoj trudnoci imala 3-4 amnioskopije prije poroda, odnosno prije nego mi je poceo curiti vodenjak, voda iscurila, trudova nije bilo, pa sam dobila drip i rodila!
Taj cep nisam vidjela kad je izasao niti da li je izasao.. bila sam dosta rano otvorena, prije poroda sigurno tjedn - tjedan i pol 4cm otvorena i tako sam setala okolo i isla svaki 2-3 dan na amnio..

Sada evo termin 22.4. otvorena vec 10-tak dana 2cm, moram mirovati   :Sad:  , kaze dr. latentna faza poroda je pocela, dobila sam terapiju i mirovanje i kontrola mi je 28.3. ! Uputnicu dobila...

I ja isto analiziram iscjedak ali ne kuzim nista razlicito... uvijek jednak (bjelkast rjedji, povremeno malo gusci, a zna se desiti i da ga nema.. ), nema neke razlike od prije npr. 2mj. osim sto mi je sad oskudniji tj. ima manje iscjedka :? 
Cakam da nesto nadjem druge boje ili konzistencije ili kolicine ali nista  :/ 

Trbuh mi je jako nisko (glavica je na zdjelicnim kostima vec skoro pa 2.5mj.), tako da mi je tezak trbuh, kicma me boli ako duze stojim/hodam, ma bas sam sva u nekom 'iscekivanju' jer sam skuzila ginica da to moze svaki cas..  :? 

ma neznam... i dalje cu pratiti taj iscjedak!
A, da li postoji mogucnost da taj cep jednostavno ne postoji   :Embarassed:  
Mislim u orvoj trudnoci ga nisam skuzila, pa eto sad ne nalazim nista, pa mozda pitam bedastoce ali eto..   :Grin:

----------


## Ivana30

meni je jučer ispalo nešto poput šmrklja ,cijelu noć nisam spavala od bolova a doduše jučer mi je bi termin.Danas se nije pojavio iako mi je ovo treća teudnoća i s razlikom u 9god. pa isto kao kreten stalno gledam u gaće.....jedva ćekam jer ovo je neizdrživo :? a danas niš od bolova  :Crying or Very sad:  [/img]

----------


## Ivana30

meni je jučer ispalo nešto poput šmrklja ,cijelu noć nisam spavala od bolova a doduše jučer mi je bi termin.Danas se nije pojavio iako mi je ovo treća teudnoća i s razlikom u 9god. pa isto kao kreten stalno gledam u gaće.....jedva ćekam jer ovo je neizdrživo :? a danas niš od bolova  :Crying or Very sad:  [/img]

----------


## blackie

Uf. Termin mi je sutra, na pregledu u srijedu sam bila 2 cm otvorena i dr. je rekla da se bebica fino nabila glavicom skroz nisko dolje i da mi je nalaz 'zreli' (što god to značilo) - radila je amnioskopiju pa valjda nešto u vezi s tim. Čak je komentirala i da bebica ima crnu kosicu    :Laughing:  

Kako me već tjedan dana svi maltretiraju telefonskim pozivima i pitanjem 'Jel krenulo?' (neki primjerci i nekoliko puta dnevno), već lagano ispaljujem na živce, a još nisam ni prekoračila termin! Neću ni zamišljat u kojem stanju ću bit ako opako prekoračim termin i ako me počnu naručivati na kontrolu svaka 2 dana...
E sad, ono kaj mene zanima je može li to curkanje sluznog čepa zapravo nalikovati ne posebno obilnom smećkastom iscjetku - naime, prvo sam mislila da je sukrvica od amnioskopije (na što su me upozorili da bi mi se moglo pojaviti), ali kako traje već treći dan, počinjem gajiti nade da je krenulo i da bi moja curica uskoro mogla krenuti van...  :D 

Dakle, curke, jel kod ikoje od vas to izgledalo ko lagani smeđi iscjedak koji traje par dana?

----------


## mirna2005

Ja još nisam ni blizu termina,još nekih 20-setak dana ali svejedno kao sumanuta svako malo promatram iscjedak jer me anima već grozno bole leđa i imala sam već jednu lažnu uzbunu a donji trbušni mišići me raskidaju.I ja bih vam bila zahvalna da mi opišete kako izgleda kad curi sluzni čep jer iako mi je ovo druga trodnoća sa tim nemam nikakvog iskustva... :/

----------


## Trina

Čep mi je ispao na prvom i trećem porodu,u drugom nije.Prvi put izašao je ujutro a rodila sam u 9 navečer.U trećem ispao isto ujutro a rodila sam u 6 popodne

----------


## Nina_ri

*Blackie* ja sam imala već 6 (!!!) amnioskopija i nakon prve dvije imala sam taj smeđi isjedak i ponadala sam se, onda su me dr-i razuvjerili i rekli da je čep sluz pomiješana sa sukrvicom i da on sam po sebi ništa ne znači, jer od ispadanja čepa do poroda može proć i više od deset dana. Ja ti iskreno želim da je kod tebe to u pitanju, kod mene nije bilo. Već bi i vrag izašao nakon toliko pregleda i amnioskopija, samo se moj bebač neda  :Smile:

----------


## blackie

Nina_ri, čini mi se da će se i ova moja bebačica pokazati ko svojeglavo stvorenje... Najgore od svega mi je što su mi još na pregledu u 38. tjednu rekli da sam se počela otvarati i da bi porod mogao biti prije termina (štoviše, samo što nije!) čemu sam se iskreno poveselila jer mi se prenošenje činilo ko noćna mora. I evo me tri tjedna poslije još uvijek 2u1. A tek ovi bolnički pregledi s višesatnim čekanjem, a traju brat bratu 30 sekundi...   :/ 

Termin je stigao, a kad ono - ni čepa, ni trudova, samo opake kontrakcije svaku večer (i svaki put pomislim: 'Opa! Krenulo je!' - al njet, niš od toga) i bebica koja se uopće ne smiruje već se meškolji i lupa ko velika. I btw, ja sam odradila već 4 bolnička pregleda i 2 amnioskopije - valjda idemo vašim stopama   :Laughing:

----------


## Nina_ri

Drži se, nadam se da ipak nećeš mojim stopama, ja kontrakcije imam dva tjedna, rastur od bolova u kičmi i zdjelici već desetak dana...sluzavi iscjedak 2 tjedna i živce na nuli već danima. Otvorena 4 cm. Ako ne prije, valjda će ih pun mjesec u nedjelju istjerat. Kod mene je identična situacija bila u prvoj trudnoći, deset dana iza termina-pun mjesec i rodila se moja E. (Nakon 100 pregleda i 4 amnioskopije)

----------


## blackie

Khm, ja bih ipak rado preskočila nedjelju - to je 20.04., za što sam slučajno doznala da je Hitlerov rođendan   :Laughing:  

Kako god bilo, želim ti što skoriji i što ljepši porod!

----------


## thora

Meni ispao sluzavi čep jučer na kontroli i to mi je i bio termin,ali još za sada ništa.

----------


## krumpiric

ispao s prvim laganim trudovima, ujutro oko 4. Rodila u 10 navečer.

----------


## Nina_ri

Sva sreća izbjegla sam Hitlerov rođendan i rodila dan prije. A ujutro mi je ispao sluzni čep i prepoznala sam ga itekako. Došla u rodilište u 16h )s nečim što nisam bila sigurna jesu li uopće trudovi) i rodila u 17:03; MM jedva stigao obući zaštitno odijelo...  :Smile:

----------


## blackie

Nina_ri, čestitke od srca!!
I mislila sam da si rodila, obzirom da se tu više nisi javljala.

Mi smo još u komadu, ova moja curka se ne da i gotovo, čak su me već htjeli spičit na inducirani (valjda da im ne radim gužvu u trudničkoj ambulanti) al sam se izborila da nas puste još koji dan... Danas mi je cijeli dan bila pritajena, malo se i lijeno pomicala, da bi me sad pred sat vremena počela mlatit svim udovima. Ne znam, valjda će krenuti prema izlazu uskoro...   :Razz:

----------


## Nina_ri

Hvala! 

Sad će ona, ne daj se na indukciju, ni ja se nisam dala, pa evo vidiš - ispalo je savršeno!! Sretno!!

----------


## krumpiric

> Sva sreća izbjegla sam Hitlerov rođendan i rodila dan prije. A ujutro mi je ispao sluzni čep i prepoznala sam ga itekako. Došla u rodilište u 16h )s nečim što nisam bila sigurna jesu li uopće trudovi) i rodila u 17:03; MM jedva stigao obući zaštitno odijelo...


ja nisam izbjegla rodjendan druga Tita, nije mi krivo  :Grin:

----------


## krumpiric

> Sva sreća izbjegla sam Hitlerov rođendan i rodila dan prije. A ujutro mi je ispao sluzni čep i prepoznala sam ga itekako. Došla u rodilište u 16h )s nečim što nisam bila sigurna jesu li uopće trudovi) i rodila u 17:03; MM jedva stigao obući zaštitno odijelo...


ja nisam izbjegla rodjendan druga Tita, nije mi krivo  :Grin:

----------


## sanjaneo

pošto mi je termin za 10-tak dana a ja prvi put trudna puna sam strahova i nedoumica. naime, sad sam došla s pregleda i dr je rekao da sam otvorena 2 cm. na nalazu piše i 1 cm i 2 cm (pretpostavljam da se radi o unutarnjem i vanjskom ušću). 

e sad me zanima sljedeće:
1. ako sam se otvorila kamo je nestao sluzni čep (nije li trebao ispasti)?
2. imam već par dana sluzavi iscjedak (ali nema krvi, nije smeđe), da le je to čep?
3. znači li otvaranje skori porod ili mogu tako još tjednima?

danas sam 38+4

molim odgovor

----------


## diva7

sluzni čep može polako ispadati...prvo krene samo sluzavo bijelo, a kasnije prošarano žilicama (kao krv)...barem je kod mene tako bilo. Nakon 2 dana sam išla roditi. A što se tiče otvaranja, ja sam bila otvorena od 7 mjeseca i rodila u 37 tjednu.      :Love:  sretno!

----------


## kloklo

Ja danas s nevjericom osjetila na gaćicama sluzavi, ne baš čep, ali u svakom slučaju barem - čepić   :Laughing:  

Sutra tek ulazim u 33. tjedan i baš me zanima kaj će mi doc na pregledu prekosutra komentirati. Možda, možda mi se bog r'n'r smilovao i odlučio mi omekšati instalacije ovaj put, tak da se ne patim na ovom porodu onako dugo kao na prošlom  :D

----------


## agata

Navečer oko 10h mi je pao čep, u 3 ujutro pukla voda...   :Smile:

----------


## Aisa

sinoc oko 3 mi je ispao sluzni cep, a kako znam da je to to pa jednostavno nikad mi se nista slicno gumenasto i veoma razlicito od bijelog pranja nije pojavilo. ali nimalo nije krvavo niti rozo vec zuto ka blago svijetloj zelenoj boji. nakon toga do jutra sam osjecala kao menstrualne bolove ili malo jace, zaspala i nakon toga nista. evo me jos sam tu nisam isla doktoru osjecam bebu bez problema i cekam hoce li me opet zaboljeti. sta mislite da li moram doktoru na pregled :?   :Heart:

----------


## Indi

Mislim da ne moraš što se tiče samog sluznog čepa, mada mi je ta zelena boja malo čudna.

Inače,  meni je ispadao 3 tjedna u raznim bojama i varijantama, a još sam bila i otvorena 3cm. Na kraju mi puknuo vodenjak i opet nisam odmah otišla nego sam doma čekala trudove i krenula u bolnicu kad su došli na 2, 3minute, a to je bilo 5sati nakon puknuća vodenjaka.

----------


## ljerka

Sluzni čep (koji je bio krvav) ispao ujutro u 4 h, rodila navečer u 22h.

----------


## Nina20

dali je moguće da je sluzni čep još tu iako sam 3 prsta otvorena ili je on morao ispasti kad sam se počela otvarati?

----------


## ini

> dali je moguće da je sluzni čep još tu iako sam 3 prsta otvorena ili je on morao ispasti kad sam se počela otvarati?


mene to isto zanima! da li on uvjek ispadne prije ili nekd izleti s pucanjem vodenjaka???

----------


## gara

Meni je ispao par minuta nakon pucanja vodenjaka,i ne lici na cep,znam da se tako kaze,zato sve one koje ocekujete cep,doslovno,kao i ja(prvorotkinja)to izgleda kao oooogromna kolicina sluzi,tako da vam to nemoze promaknuti.
Tako je bar meni bilo!

----------


## Vrinda

Meni je danas ispao sluzavi čep-tačnije poveća količina tvrdog roza silikona  :Smile: 
Prenijela sam nekoliko dana i imam lažne trudove s vremena na vrijeme i jedva čekam da rodim!
Prvog sam sina prenijela 6 dana, na kraju je imao sve znake prenešenosti, plodna voda je bila zelena i danas sam zahvalna što su me inducirali...iako sam sad malo nervozna da se ne bi šta zakompliciralo.

----------


## lore

3 dana nakon čepa je počeo porod..uglavnom, par puta sam zamjenila čep za ono što je bila obična sluz..čepa ima puno i bilo je krvi u njemu...nemreš ga promašiti ni da hoćeš :Smile:

----------


## nemirna mama

> 3 dana nakon čepa je počeo porod..uglavnom, par puta sam zamjenila čep za ono što je bila obična sluz..čepa ima puno i bilo je krvi u njemu...nemreš ga promašiti ni da hoćeš


živa istina i ja se slažem....s prvim mi je sluzavi čep izašao 2 i pol tjedna prije poroda...bio je pun krvi, uspaničarila sam se i otišla u bolnicu gdje me doktor htio poroditi uz malo dripa ali srećom babica nije dopustila jer još ništa nije bilo zrelo za porod.
2 i pol tjedna poslje rodila sam sa svojim trudovima na termin i sve je bilo ok

----------


## aro32

Da ne otvaram novu temu...

S obzirom na to da sjeme sadrži prostaglandin koji omekšava cerviks,
*može li odnosima kasnije u trudnoći doći do ranijeg otvaranja i odlaska sluznog čepa?*

Možete li to povezati s vašim iskustvima?

----------


## nemirna mama

> Da ne otvaram novu temu...
> 
> S obzirom na to da sjeme sadrži prostaglandin koji omekšava cerviks,
> *može li odnosima kasnije u trudnoći doći do ranijeg otvaranja i odlaska sluznog čepa?*
> 
> Možete li to povezati s vašim iskustvima?


čula sam to od drugih žena koje su se počele otvarat i kojima je čep otišao dosta rano i naravno usljedio je prijevremeni porod samo u mom slučaju to nije baš tako.....

u prvoj trudnoći seksali smo se do kraja i tek s 8 mj počela sam se otvarati, a 2,5 tj prije poroda otišao mi je sluzavi čep......rodila sam na termin :D  :D 

u drugoj trudnoći isto smo se do samog kraja seksali i sve je bilo ok.....čep uopće nisam vidjela da je otišao i do samog poroda nisam bila otvorena.... prenjela sam 6 dana iza termina i rodila na drip.....

----------


## L&L0809

> Da ne otvaram novu temu...
> 
> S obzirom na to da sjeme sadrži prostaglandin koji omekšava cerviks,
> *može li odnosima kasnije u trudnoći doći do ranijeg otvaranja i odlaska sluznog čepa?*
> 
> Možete li to povezati s vašim iskustvima?


ni u mom slucaju sex nije ubrzao otvaranje (iako tko moze sa sigurnoscu reci). kako sam citala da prvorotke najcesce prenesu, tako sam ja zadnja 2tj prije termina hodala gore-dolje po stepenicama, skakutala po lopti, seksala se svaki dan (uglavnom, radila sve sto kao potice otvaranje), ali sam 5 dana prije termina jos uvijek bila skroz zatvorena. no, za 4 dana - porod - tako da sam rodila tocno u termin (39+6). tko zna, mozda da nisam sve to radila bi prenijela 2tj, tako da mozda zbilja sex potice ranije otavranje  :?  i btw. cep mi je otisao 2 sata prije pocetka trudova i 9 sati prije poroda.

----------


## lore

ma kakvi,nista od tih stvari ne djeluje na pocetak poroda..dokazano..ja sam 2 tjedna prije poroda radila cuda, prala prozore, ribala pod, hodala veliki krug oko jaruna svakodnevno, skakala po lopti...ma mozes misliti..beba ide van kad ona zamisli  :Grin:  tako da lijepo odmarajte i uzivajte...a osim toga meni je na kraju bilo drago sto sam rodila tocno u terminu (na ultr. su mi rekli da ce beba biti preko 4 kile, na kraju je bila 3300..svim mojim frendicama su isto pogrijesili) i stvarno mi je drago da je u ta dva tjedna trudnoce nakupila jos te gramice...

----------


## Lili75

Jesam li ja dobro shvatila da je velikoj većini cura ispao sluzni čep prije  trudova i poroda pa mi je ujedno znak da se porod bliži? znači mogu očekivat njegovo ispadanje.

nisam znala da tolikom broju žena on ispadne, nisam mislila da se većini žena upravo tako događa?!  ako bude tako - super, voljela bih imat neke naznake,al zasad sam zacementirana ušla danas u 39 tj.

----------


## sirius

Mislim da je to jako individualno,nekom ispadne tek u porodu.
Tj. kad trudovi opako krenu.
Moja susjeda drugorotka je cijelu noć imala bolove u leđima pa je mislila da je od kičme.Čep ispao ujutro.Tako je skužila da rađa.Rodila je sat i pol nakon toga.  :Smile:

----------


## the enchantress

I ja sam očekivala neki veliki kabum oko tog čepa, no evo, meni polako već ide tjedan i pol, mic po mic u većem ili manjem obimu, prošaran je krvlju i jednom mi je ostao na ruci pri tuširanju - bljak! Kao neki puž. Baš me iznenadio!

----------


## jkitanov

jel neko vidio moju rodu u blizini? meni čep curka tjedan dana, imam stezanja bez nekih jakih bolova cijeli tj, a od poroda ni p. 39+1. moj muški 4100 pa me strah ako potraje kako ga izgurati van. drzite mi palceve da sto prije krene. nestrpljiva sam da ga napokon zagrlim.

----------


## Lili75

> Jesam li ja dobro shvatila da je velikoj većini cura ispao sluzni čep prije  trudova i poroda pa mi je ujedno znak da se porod bliži? znači mogu očekivat njegovo ispadanje.
> 
> nisam znala da tolikom broju žena on ispadne, nisam mislila da se većini žena upravo tako događa?!  ako bude tako - super, voljela bih imat neke naznake,al zasad sam zacementirana ušla danas u 39 tj.


evo malo novina kod mene, sinoć se odlučih malo opipat dole da vidim kako to sad izgleda (bio mi je jučer termin) kad ono izvadim prst a na njemu duga žućkasta sluz kao ispruženi puž (onaj ljigi migi dio), jutros pomalo curika po dn. ulošku žućkasto, mislim da bi to moglo biti to. Nije bilo sukrvice, idem danas na kontrolu pa javim.

Btw uopće nisam nervozna što sam prekoračila termin jer moja curka najbolje zna kad joj je vrjieme za ići van a mislim da upravo nervoza još više odugovlači početak poroda.

Ne trebam ni spominjat da me svi zovu i pitaju al ja se ne dam samo s osmjehom kažem zna beba kad je njeno vrijeme.

----------


## vindira

A dajte mi recite,kad vam je taj čep ispadao jeste odmah išle doktoru ili ste čekale trudove? To me zanima jer ja još ne osjećam nikakve trudove,otvorena sam za 1 prst,danas bila na kontroli plodna voda je malo mliječna,a gin,mi je rekla da u slučaju da počnu trudovi,pukner vodenjak ili počnem krvariti,pravac rodilište.A kad sam došla doma na wc papiru je bilo malo sluzi s još manje smečkaste boje,al poslije ništa,opet bijelo.Zato sam zbunjena pa me zanima ako mi počne curiti čep dal da idem u rodilište ili ne?

----------


## vindira

Kako sam smotana,htjela sam pitati dal je ta malo smeđ.sluz možda bila zbog pregleda pošto je više nema i još sam htjela nadodati da  od jučer imam neki tupi i neugodan pritisak u zdjelici i nisko u leđima ko da imam tvrđu stolicu.Je li i to neka naznaka dabi moglo početi ili se to samo beba ugnježđava u zdjelicu.Noću dok se okrećem iz boka na bok moram paziti kako ću jer imam osjećaj da će mi nešto popucati u njoj pa moram to obaviti jako lagano.

----------


## betty blue

vindira, mislim da je ta sukrvica česta nakon vaginalnog pregleda u tako kasnoj trudnoći, bar tako meni svaki put naglase, da se ne iznenadim
ako ti je ispao sluzni čep, ne moraš odmah u bolnicu, jer porod može početi tek za par dana
tek ako ti pukne vodenjak moraš u bolnicu - a kako vidim, to nije teško skužiti, bude masa vode  :Smile: 

i ja imam taj osjećaj po noći dok se okrećem s boka na bok, ali kod mene ni p od poroda  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mikka

sluzni cep moze iscuriti i 7 dana prije poroda. moje osobno misljenje je da je za odlazak u rodiliste uvijek bolje cekati da pocnu cesci trudovi. i kod pucanja vodenjaka imate dobrih 24 (ili vise) sata do pocetka trudova (za to vrijeme nije preporucljiv spolni  odnos i kupanje u kadi, tusiranje moze).

ako porod pocne pucanjem vodenjaka uputno je izbjegavati/odbiti vaginalne preglede radi opasnosti od infekcije.

----------


## vindira

Hvala,meni se baš neide u bolnicu pa da tamo čekam na milost.Znači čekam trudove.Što se tiče plodne vode,to znam da moram ako počne curit u bolnicu.Jedva čekam da konačno dođe i taj DD.  :Grin:

----------


## mikka

bolnicka je rutina, ako se pojavis s puknutim vodenjakom i bez trudova, intervenirati da se porod dovrsi u roku 12 sati (ili 24, a 12 ti "daju" da pocnu tvoji trudovi). ostala istrazivanja govore malo drugacije--pratili su se porodi u kojima su trudovi zapoceli i 48 sati nakon pucanja vodenjaka i nisu bili utvrdeni nikakvi problemi.

ako vec odes u bolnicu cim ti pukne vodenjak (ako porod tako zapocne), imaj na umu ovo sto sam ti napisala i ono gore, da su bas vaginalni pregledi kad je vodenjak puknut najcesci uzroci infekcijama.

----------


## migoh

Meni je curkao tjedan dana prije poroda , onako bijelo sluzav.Taj dan kad sam dobila trudove i pukao mi vodenjak , vidjela sam rozo-smeđi iscjedak i znala sam da idem po svoje bebalino  :D

----------


## pirica

hm, primjetila sam lagani smeđi iscjedak nisam bila na pregledu pa ne može biti od toga (sutra mi je pregled) je li moguće da je to pomalo krenuo čep???

----------


## Irchi

> hm, primjetila sam lagani smeđi iscjedak nisam bila na pregledu pa ne može biti od toga (sutra mi je pregled) je li moguće da je to pomalo krenuo čep???


Mogao bi biti. Vidim da si u terminu, ali znam da je nekome curkao i tjedan, dva.Kod mene je krenuo u srijedu kao smeđkasti iscjedak, u nedjelju sam rodila.

----------


## pirica

> pirica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> hm, primjetila sam lagani smeđi iscjedak nisam bila na pregledu pa ne može biti od toga (sutra mi je pregled) je li moguće da je to pomalo krenuo čep???
> 
> 
> Mogao bi biti. Vidim da si u terminu, ali znam da je nekome curkao i tjedan, dva.Kod mene je krenuo u srijedu kao smeđkasti iscjedak, u nedjelju sam rodila.


  :Kiss:  sutra mi je kontrola pa ću vidit šta je :/

----------


## BebaBeba

Hmmm citam sve i nije da sam bas dobila odgovor.... 
Mene sad beba lupala po cerviksu i potjeralo me na wc, i na papiru mi je bio onako dugi trag zute guuuste sluzi... al nije bio u komadu nego onako ko glista! (isprika ali neznam kako drugacije opisat) 
Desavalo se meni i prije da i po  par dana imam takav iscjedak, al ovako dugacak nije... 
Jel moguce da je to to? Tek sam 33 tjedan... Sad neznam dal da panicarim il da bez ikakve brige cekam pregled u ponedjeljak?  :/

----------


## piplica

Bebabeba, ja bih na tvom mjestu otišla sutra na kontrolu, tako je slično meni izgledao sluzni čep... :/

----------


## mikka

sluzni cep bi morao biti crvene ili smede boje i biti prosaran zilicama, tako da se meni cini da nije to to. ali ako ce ti srce biti na mjestu, odi na pregled.

ako mogu pitati, jel imas od prije negativna iskustva? zasto mislis da neces normalno iznijeti trudnocu do kraja?

----------


## piplica

Mikka, moj je bio baš žuti, kako ga ona opisuje, sluzavo-gelasto gumasti crvuljak bez žilica (oba puta), u prvoj trudnoći mi je par sati nakon njega počela curkati plodna voda, a preko noći su krenuli i trudovi, dok je u drugoj trudnoći porod krenuo tek deset dana nakon čepa.

----------


## mikka

kako znas da ti to nije bio samo iscjedak (koji je i meni bio takav gust i sluzav, ali ipak nije bio cep)?

----------


## piplica

> kako znas da ti to nije bio samo iscjedak (koji je i meni bio takav gust i sluzav, ali ipak nije bio cep)?


Što ja znam, možda i griješim, ali ja sam izlazak toga čepa osjetila baš kao da me netko doslovno odčepio i nije mi se to uopće događalo tijekom trudnoće, samo taj jedan puta pred sam porod...

----------


## mikka

da, vidis, ja sam osjetila samo da nesto curi i kad sam otisla u kadu sam vidla to sa zilicama. nisam nista drugo osjetila osim toga. ali imala sam vec nekakve trudove a nakon toga sam znala da je stvar for real.

----------


## BebaBeba

> sluzni cep bi morao biti crvene ili smede boje i biti prosaran zilicama, tako da se meni cini da nije to to. ali ako ce ti srce biti na mjestu, odi na pregled.
> 
> ako mogu pitati, jel imas od prije negativna iskustva? zasto mislis da neces normalno iznijeti trudnocu do kraja?


Nemam ama bas NIKAKVOG iskustva... samo sam od onih kojima je jako tesko vjerovati u pozitivan ishod  :/ 

Eto jutros mi je na papiru opet malo toga, sve mi se cini da je to u stvari iscjedak posto ga ja cijelu trudnocu imam jako puno a varira od vodenastog do skroz gustog, ovisi kako koji dan.
Uplasilo me jucer to jer ga je bilo stvarno poprilicno puno.. al trudove nisam dobila nit me sta boli nit mi je puko vodenjak pa eto valjda to nije to  :/

----------


## lore

ja sam nekoliko puta mislila da je cep u pitanju..ali kad ti zbilja izadje neces moci pogrijesiti, bas je veliki komad..meni je bio i prokrvljen..
u svakom slucaju vjerojatno si pred porodom, sad odmaraj, uzivaj i cekaj da bebica bude spremna  :Wink:

----------


## lore

e da..nema ti cep veze s trudovima i s vodenjakom..meni su trudovi poceli 2-3 dana nakon ispadanja cepa i rodila sam isti dan..vodenjak mi također nije pukao..
a ima zena koje rode 2 tjedna nakon sto ispadne cep tako da cesto on ne znaci puno neko ga je porod blizu..jedino pojacano pazi na infekcije..  :Wink:

----------


## piplica

Lore, ali ona je tek u trideset i trećem tjednu :shock: , što je jako rano za porod.

Bilo kakva sumnja na cervikalni čep je zapravo sumnja na to da je porod blizu (bez obzira što trudovi nisu počeli i vodenjak ne curi), pa je svakako uputno otići liječniku na pregled.
To se naravno ne odnosi na one kojima ode čep u terminu, one ne trebaju ići liječniku.

----------


## BebaBeba

:/  Ja vec tri mjeseca sumnjam na porod, stalno zbog necega.... A nikad nebude nis osim moje paranoje...
Jos uvijek imam onakav iscjedak ali ga je sad samo u tragovima, a takav mi zna bit dosta puta jos od pocetka trudnoce.


E kad bi ja zivjela negdje drugdje nebi me bilo toliko strah ali u Losinju se porodi NE RADE osim ako je bas jaaaako hitno, jer nemaju dozvolu za njih, nego se mora ic u Rijeku do koje treba prakticki 4 sata... a i ginekologica mi je takva da radi samo 4 puta ultrazvuk ako je sve ok i ne radi NIKAKVE testove osim obicnog vadenja krvi i eventualnog Color dopplera. Zapravo za sve te silne testove sam prvi put cula na forumu... 
Kod nje je pregled u biti samo rucno pregledavanje zatvorenosti i pregled urina. I to je to...

----------


## mikka

tako je i najbolje, ne cackati nis previse  :Smile:  

draga, opusti se i uzivaj u trudnoci  :Kiss:

----------


## BebaBeba

Ocito je jedino rjesenje to.. Svi  ti silni strahovi mi totalno unistavaju taj zapravo divni osjecaj trudnoce.
Ginekologica mi je na proslom pregledu rekla da na mojoj trudnoci moze bit zavidno puuuno zena jer sam dobila samo 6 i pol kila, imam trbuh ko da sam u 6. a ne 8. mjesecu trudnoce, skroz sam zatvorena, cerviks mi je 1 i pol clanak od pocetka trudnoce i nije se mijenjao, i sve mi je s bebicom u redu.
Tako da sad kad sam se malo smirila ipak mislim da netreba dizat nikakvu paniku nego pricekat pregled u ponedjeljak.

----------


## tocekica

sisterici je poceo odlaziti sluzni cep jucer (u komadicima)...ona je 38+3...kaze da izgleda kao smrkljic sa tamnom sredinom

----------


## marmelada

hm... da nije znak prijevremenog poroda?   :Sad:  
jucer bila na pregledu 34+4 i popodne sluzav iscjedak s malo, ne bih rekla krvi, nego sukrvice.. ma joj neznam kak da se izrazim. onak sluzav smeckast rastezljiv.. mislim si, nema panike, legni, miruj, pazi na malca, a ak se pojavi opet vozi u bolnicu. i nije se vise pojavio. zakljucili smo da je to posljedica pregleda, na kojem je gin utvrdila da sam za prst otvorena i nek mirujem sad jos bar 2 tjedna.
kad li danas popodne opet.. gust lagano smeckast iscjedak  :?  :?  
da napomenem, i  inace imala sluzav iscjedak, al skroz proziran ili bjelakast..
da panicarim? nema mi m doma i neznam kaj da radim.. pustam muziku i slusam malca dal se koprce, jer sam vec svasta umislila   :Sad:

----------


## Inda_os

> sisterici je poceo odlaziti sluzni cep jucer (u komadicima)...ona je 38+3...kaze da izgleda kao smrkljic sa tamnom sredinom


Je li bila na vaginalnom pregledu?
Meni su uvijek poslije pregleda (od 37.tj) izlazili dijelovi čepa  
I uvijek sam se nadala da je to znak da porod kreće a rodila sam u 41+2

----------


## lore

ja mislim da ne moras panicariti..ja sam imala takav iscjedak 3 tjedna prije poroda, tu i tamo se pojavljivao..moze ti ici van u komadicima dok ti ne ispadne cep..a i da je cep moze se desiti da prodje 2 tjedna do poroda..mozda i vise, nema pravila..tako da lijepo odmaraj s ako te uhvati panika otidji do bolnice da te pregledaju i stave na ctg..

----------


## Calista

Inda_os ... ja sam sestra od tocekice i nisam bila prije toga na pregledu ali...fakat mislim da s po tome ne moze predvidjeti vrijeme poroda. Nakon toga sam bila na pregledu i ustanovljeno je da mi se cerviks smeksao...eto

----------


## mihic

Nedoumica
Bila sam na pregledu u bolnici, ja napeta dr grub. Nakon pregleda sukrvica, moja je pretpostavka bila da je to od pregleda. Nakon sukrvice krv sa "šmrkljima" pa opet sukrvica, je li to čep ?
Ctg kasnije poslijepodne pokazuje laaagane trudove mislim da su ostali istog intenziteta jer sam još u komadu i ne osjećam ih previše. u 38 sam tjednu i zatvorena ko čep   :Laughing:

----------


## Inda_os

> Inda_os ... ja sam sestra od tocekice i nisam bila prije toga na pregledu ali...fakat mislim da s po tome ne moze predvidjeti vrijeme poroda. Nakon toga sam bila na pregledu i ustanovljeno je da mi se cerviks smeksao...eto


Curkanje čepa samo kaže da je porod blizu... kao što kažu i tjedni trudnoće. Ima nas koje smo se stvarno načekale od prvog curkanja  :Wink: . Ja nekako imam dojam da porod kad god da krene, uvijek nekako iznenadi. Npr., mene je moj iznenadio u 42. tjednu   :Laughing:

----------


## Calista

mislim da ni ja ne cu tako skoro...danas sam 39+4...ljigasta konstantno i to je sve

----------


## iva1602

meni su gledali plodnu vodu i sjećam se da mi je nakon toga doma ispao sluzni čep...rodila sam 2 dana nakon toga na sam termin.....

----------


## kikki

prije 5 dana (a nakon pregleda) poceo mi se pojavljivati svijetlo smedji iscjedak s bijelom sluzi...danas bila na pregledu plodne vode i dr kaze da vidi ugrusak - da mi je to krenuo sluzni cep, 39+4. Inace, beba se jos nije spustila i voda je prozirna-blago mlijecna.....

----------


## uporna

Cure da li može curiti plodna voda a da nije izašao sluzni čep?
Naime par dana prije sam primjetila pojačano bijelo pranje ali kako je strašno vruće i dosta se znojim gaćice su mi i onako dolje mokre pa nisam ništa primjetila.
Sad sam ležeći u krevetu osjetila lagano da mi je nešto iscurilo i jednostavno je to vodeno i bez nekog mirisa. 
Promjenih gaćice i stavih uložak pa da vidim.
Danas bila na pregledu cerviks smekšan ali sam zatvorena, a u petak punim 38. tjedana.

----------


## uporna

CTG je bio dobar.

----------


## Death-of-Art

> Cure da li može curiti plodna voda a da nije izašao sluzni čep?
> Naime par dana prije sam primjetila pojačano bijelo pranje ali kako je strašno vruće i dosta se znojim gaćice su mi i onako dolje mokre pa nisam ništa primjetila.
> Sad sam ležeći u krevetu osjetila lagano da mi je nešto iscurilo i jednostavno je to vodeno i bez nekog mirisa. 
> Promjenih gaćice i stavih uložak pa da vidim.
> Danas bila na pregledu cerviks smekšan ali sam zatvorena, a u petak punim 38. tjedana.


ma nije ti to plodna voda. osjetila bi plodnu vodu sigurno.
meni su isto mokre gaćice zadnja dva tjedna (a ja sam 40+ne pitaj kolko haha). ponajviše ujutro osjetim to kako "curi" dok ležim i također nema mirisa. tuširam se i presvlačim po 4-5 puta dnevno.

i zatvorena sam.

valjda neko pročišćavanje cerviksa haha nemam pojma.

----------


## BebaBeba

XXX ista stvar i kod mene, zato nosim bar prije podne dnevni ulozak jer mi to nije toliko izrazeno preko dana koliko ujutro.
S time da sam ja pitala zasto je toga toliko puno i odgovor je bio da je to normalno i da nastaje pod utjecajem hormona.

----------


## mikka

to je vjerojatno iscjedak koji se povecava kako se porod blizi. meni je babica rekla da sto je deblji (thicker, i da se razvlaci kad ga uzmes medu prste) to je porod blize. iako nisam primjetila neke zamjetne promjene u iscjetku. vjerojatno je i malo jaci zbog ovih vrucina.

----------


## kikki

nakon par dana curkanja svijetlo smedjeg iscjedka sad sa sigurnoscu mogu reci da mi je ispao sluzni cep-nemos ga falit....sluzav sa sukrvicom...fuuj...ko smrkalj....srica da dnevne uloske nosim vec neko vrijeme.....

----------


## BebaBeba

kikki jos malo malo!! Sretno na porodu, da bude najljepse iskustvo   :Love:  

mikka - meni se u par navrata jaaaako razvlacio (ko bjelanjak) i to od samog pocetka.. tako da je i to valjda individualno

----------


## dorica

> :/  Ja vec tri mjeseca sumnjam na porod, stalno zbog necega.... A nikad nebude nis osim moje paranoje...
> Jos uvijek imam onakav iscjedak ali ga je sad samo u tragovima, a takav mi zna bit dosta puta jos od pocetka trudnoce.



imam taj ogroman iscijedak sa sviježom krvi 
možete si misliti moje panike  :shock: 
traje mi od nedjelje pa do sad
bila sam u nedjelju na hitnoj pa mi je dr. rekao da je iscijedak od gljivica a krv od žilice koja je pukla u cerviksu.
da li je moguće da je pogriješio   :? 
malo odnosno jako me je frka prijevremenog poroda  :/ 
mirujem i ne radim ništa po kući 
a u ponedjeljak idem na kontrolu i nadam se da nije pogriješio
bdw tek sam u 27 tj.

----------


## marie26

sluzni čep nije nešto što pomisliš "možda je, možda nije". kad on izađe, nema razmišljanja je-nije. i ja sam mislila možda je sad, možda je sad. ali kad je izašao, to je bilo ohoho! pune gaćice! barem je meni tako bilo.

----------


## dorica

meni jije bio na gačicama već sam ga svaki put poslije brisanja dosta izvadila van( bio je obilan)
Hvala bogu sad se dosta smanjilo pa predostavljam da je dr bio u pravu

----------


## Kate111

Meni je izasao ponedjeljkom, u petak sam rodila.Nije bilo puno,kao nekakav silikon,malo krvav...Frendici je izasao ujutro,navecer je rodila.

----------


## Elinor

Kad ovo čitam, vidim da sve može biti čep! :shock: Ja sam maloprije našla na gaćicama "šmrkalj", malu nakupinu sluzi žućkaste i malo gušće nego občno. Možda je počeo polako ispadati. A danas sam 37+1.  :Grin:  
Prije prvog poroda sam isto imala pojačanu sluz i malo krvi koju sam pripisivala pregledima i amnioskopijama.  :/

----------


## anjica

meni je sluzni cep izasao negdje sat vremena prije poroda

----------


## dorica

CURE MENE JE FRKA...
ma ne želim paničariti ali što da sad napravim
ali ja sam paničar...

sad mi je izašlo sluzi  ali je bijelkasto s malo žutog
znam da ne mogu biti gljivice kad sam koristila vaginalete i preventivno i Lactogyn
ali ima još te sluzi koja nije izašla do kraja

gin. mi jeradio do 14 sati pa mi je sad kasno da njega pitam jedio da odem na hitnu
trenutno nemam kontrakcija 
sad sam u 35 tj.

----------


## BebaBeba

ne panicari, to je normalno, i meni je bilo tako, zadnjih par tjedana i to svakim danom sve vise dok nije preslo u bijelu guuuuustu sluz i onda zadnjih par dana sa sukrvicom  :Smile:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

I ja sam imala iscjedak bijeli i dnevne uloške od cca 30-tog tjedna. Nikakve baje ni probleme, a nije bio ni sluzni čep jer sam bila zatvorena do zadnjeg dana, a nisam ni primjetila da mi je nekaj iscurilo. Meni je taj sluzni čep izgleda ostal na krevetu u predrađaoni sv.duha između 7 ujutro i 9,45 kad sam rodila jer sam u tom razdoblju od 4 cm došla do 10 cm (bez medikamenata!!). Uf! I čudim se kaj disanje nije pomoglo!  :Laughing:

----------


## dorica

eto da se javim dok još stignem odnosno dok mi maleni dopusti

ipak je to bio sluzni čep 
zadržali su me u bolnici 3 dana, pustili doma i isti dan sam se vratila pukao vodenjak   :Razz:  
mali Nikola se rodio 10. 10 u 6.11

----------


## BebaBeba

Cestitke draga  :Wink: 
Vidis, sve panicarimo a u biti - bezveze!   :Smile:

----------


## slavonka2

Evo za one cure koje će kao i ja tražiti odgovor.

Danas mi je otišao čep. Istina, ne možeš ga fulati. Tri dana prije toga mi je krenuo sluzavi žuto - smečkasti iscjedak. Bilo je tu kao nekih malih tragova sukrvice i žilica.

Danas, nakon wc-a (pardon na izrazu) na papiru malo veći komadić sluzi. Obrišem ponovno a na papiru čep. Veliki kao orah, duguljast, sluzav, žut sa smeđim primjesama žilica i neke mase. Možda ga ne bi ni osjetila ni vidjela da je otišao dok sam vršila nuždu, ali eto, ja sam ga baš ulovila.

mislim da je vrijeme da se moja beba i ja uskoro upoznamo. Ispričavam se na slikovitosti....

----------


## šniki

*slavonka* jupiiiii....hvala ti na opisu.....baš detaljno i slikovito! Drž se draga....neka bude što lakše i što bezbolnije!!!

----------


## andreja

*slavonka* baš dobro da si ga detaljno opisala,da i mi koje ćemo po prvi put rodti znamo kako to izgleda...jer sam se već pitala kako ću znati da je to sluzni čep?! :Confused: 
želim ti brzi i lagani porod,i da što prije ugledaš svoju srećicu(ako već nisi)!

----------


## slavonka2

Još sam tu.... 2u1...

Jedva čekam da vidim tog malog švrću koji tako rado lupa svoju mamu....

----------


## jelena.O

> *slavonka* jupiiiii....hvala ti na opisu.....baš detaljno i slikovito! Drž se draga....neka bude što lakše i što bezbolnije!!!


 i nama višerotkinjama je to isto slikovito, napose ako to nikad nismo ni vidjele

----------


## Paulessee

ja sam danas 38+0
jučer mi je ispao komadić i danas isto.. želatnisto prozirno.. nema žilica ni krvi...

----------


## zadarmamica

evo ja danas 38TT. vec dva dana pojacan iscjedak.i neki osjecaj-neznam, al svako malo idem provjeravat u gace stanje jer curka lagano  :Smile:  al sam zbunjena, neznam ocu skužit ili ne. i neznam jeli to taj sluzni čep ili ne.pojma nemam.  :Smile: 
i evo pocela me boliti križa i sve ostalo kao najgori menzis.

----------


## slavonka2

O skužiti ćeš, ne brini, jer ako je sluzni čep, on je dovoljno velik i kompaktan ( ne znam kako da se drugačije izrazim) tako da ćeš ga osjetiti na rubu rodnice kako izlazi. Znam da sam ja ponekad jakooooo slikovita  :Grin: , ali znam kako je bilo meni kada čitaš i tražiš a sve nešto šturo i u rukavicama.
Možeš imati pojačan iscjedak što je normalno pred kraj trudnoće, a može ti i plodna voda lagano curkati.

Eto... sretno i želim vam brz i lagan porod.

----------


## zadarmamica

hvala. a eto,prva trudnoca,mlada pa neznam.strah me da ne skužim iako svi kažu da cu skužit.  :Smile:

----------


## Tina84

Ne treba te biti strah. Ionako moraš čekat trudove  :Smile: 
Ili ako ti pukne vodenjak i počne curit voda, to ćeš skužit  :Wink: 
Meni je puko u 38TT. Pa sam morala odmah na inducirani, jer nisam imala trudove.
Bolje je da ide sve lijepo prirodno po redu.
Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

upravo krv ide. neznam što je.ide,m na hitnu. a neznam jeli to sluzni čerp

----------


## bfamily

javi se što je bilo. jesi li bila na pregledu pa ti je možda od toga? kakva krv, svježa ili?
Držim fige da je sve ok

----------


## zadarmamica

poslali me u bolnicu. bila sam danas na pregledu.sve je bilo super.nije bilo trudova.bila zatvorena.
u bolnici na ctg bila, nakon toga me doktor pogleda vaginalno i isto krvi bilo i sluzi.kaže da sam uloživa.na ctg da iman lagane trudove ,al cudno da ih ne osicam.a mene boli kao da iman menzis. i to je to.pa nije zna bili me ostavia ipak u bolnici.onda se iša konzultirat sa kolegom.pa me vodia na uvz.sve ok sa bebom. a ja rekla da bi ja doma išla.pa reka da idem doma, al da ako bude krvi i bolova da obavezno dođem. da se vjerojatno otvaram,da je to to.

----------


## Sani1612

zadarmamica tako je meni bilo sa prvom bebom. Krv i bolovi poput menstruacije, tek kad su se bolovi pojačali, tj.kad sam dobila trudove sam otišla u bolnicu. Dr je rekao da pokažem uložak, bio je cijeli krvav, mene je bilo strah da nešto nije krenulo loše, a on je na to rekao da to nije ništa, da se otvaram. Sretno!

----------


## bfamily

zadarmamica drago mi je da je sve ok. čini se da će to kod tebe malo ranije, možda se i vidimo u rodilištu  :Grin:

----------


## zadarmamica

mislila sma da sma spremna, al baš me panika strefila kad sam vidila krv.kao ja bila spremna i jedva cekala kad cu roditi,a onda kad je možda došao taj tren .........aaaaaaaaa noge mi se oduzele.  :Smile:

----------


## Sani1612

Viidjeti češ da će biti sve super kada krene...joj kad se sjetim svojih poroda ja bi još!

----------


## EvaMONA

sve je u glavi jer tijelo će ionako po defaultu odraditi svoje. na tebi je da dišeš, misliš na sebe i bebu i nikoga drugoga.
sretno!

----------


## anakov

Malo sam tražila po forumu i nisam našla baš slučaj kao moj pa da i njega podijelim  :Smile: 

Točno u 39 tjednu rađen mi je pregled plodne vode i sve je bilo super samo što mi je nakon toga krv curila 2 dana a poslije toga sluzava sukrvica i stalno sam mislila kako to curi sluzavi čep al ovo jutro se ispostavilo da nije.. Danas mi je točno termin i prilikom jutarnjeg odlaska na wc na papiru je ostao taj famozni sluzavi čep.. Ne može ga se fulat ni da hoćete.. Točno onakav kako su opisivale curke - nalik na sluzavog puža  :Smile:  žuto, crveno, smeđi - točno oblik čepa veličine kovanice od 5 kn. 

Kad izađe znat ćete da je to to... Eto sad još samo čekamo da krenu trudovi jer vidim kod nekih su uslijedili za dan, dva... Mene su još jučer pitali dal bi htijela ostati u bolnici i tamo čekat trudove il da mi ih oni ubrzaju  jer sam već otvorena 3 prsta ali se nisam dala jer je sve ostalo ok... da me bezveze ne spiče na drip a još imam vremena dobit svoje trudove....

uglavnom javim kad krenu trudovi pa da vidimo kolko je trebalo od ispadanja čepa... pozz svim trudnicama :Smile: )

----------


## partyka

Anakov, jako mudro od tebe, samo nastavi tako smireno i dalje i imat ćeš svoju bebicu uskoro u rukama  :Heart:

----------


## sunny3

Evo da vam se i ja pridruzim. I mene je uvijek zanimao kako izgleda sluzni cep jer ga niti u jednoj od svoje tri trudnoce nisam vidjela.

----------


## zadarmamica

i na kraju.. moj sluzni čep je na dan termina to jutro krenuo curiti.nije bilo nekog velikog komada. prvo lagani rozi trag, pa smeđi iscjedak. i to je to.

----------


## redprincess

> Evo da vam se i ja pridruzim. I mene je uvijek zanimao kako izgleda sluzni cep jer ga niti u jednoj od svoje tri trudnoce nisam vidjela.


Isto i kod mene, doduše samo jedna trudnoća je bila.

----------


## Mingola

imam od jutros sukrvicu na ulosku, ali nemam trudova jos, voda nije pukla. danas sam 40+1. jucer sam bila na kontrolu a sutra sam ponovo narucena. prepostavljam da je to sluzni cep, a nisam ga nikad prije vidila jer sa sinom mi je puko vodenjak u noci.

----------


## duma

Meni danas 40+2 ( po njihovom).Nemam NIŠTA :/ ni čepa, ni trudova...otvorena 1,5cm.CTG super, plodna voda isto.Sutra me žele na inducirani,pa sam sva ...brrrr jer ja NE BIH!!!Primjenjujem metodu MSL (muž, stepenice, lopta ) :D i nadam se promjenama..

----------


## smedja

Da najjednostavnije, pricekas bebu i odbijes indukciju

----------


## Mingola

> Da najjednostavnije, pricekas bebu i odbijes indukciju


pa da, zasto indukcija ako je sve ok? ja sam curu rodila 41+1, samo krenulo, nikad nitko nije spomenuo indukciju jer je bilo sve ok.

----------


## duma

Kažu zato što sam zrela za porod...šta god to značilo??!!! Bebač po zadnjem UZ (od petka,8.7) 3860g

----------


## Šampita

Ja glasam za čekanje! Dvoje prirodno rodila poslije termina, brzinom svjetlosti. Beba treba da izađe kad ona hoće. Znaju bolje od nas :D

----------


## Ivanna

I ja bi odbila indukciju ako je sve ok. Ja sam rodila sa 41 tj., samo krenulo kad je beba odlučila, nitko nije spominjao nikakvu indukciju. Ne kužim čemu to?! Ionako se do 42. tj. smatra da si u terminu.

----------


## sirius

> Kažu zato što sam zrela za porod...šta god to značilo??!!! Bebač po zadnjem UZ (od petka,8.7) 3860g


To znaći da si u terminu i možeš roditi, ali ne znači da moraš roditi sutra (ps. zadnji UZV-i nisu neka jako pouzdana stvar što se veličine tiče, beba je prevelika da bi mogli precizno odrediti, tako da i to treba uzeti u obzir).

----------


## koksy

Ja sam cudo prirode, sluzni cep otisao prije vise od mjesec dana, odonda sam se otvorila 2 prsta, prosla jedan termin, pomaknuli mi ga na 15, evo sad docekala i drugi...I nista...Jos uvijek 2 prsta otvorena, ctg bez trudova i opet ostaje cekanje...
Veli mi sveki danas, kad sam kretala na pregled nek si uzmem torbu u slucaju da me odluce porodit...E draga moja sveki, nedam se ja samo tako, i sa Svenom sam odbila indukciju pa rodila prirodno sljedeci dan, ne znam zasto bi ovaj put bilo drukcije  :Smile: 
Zalosno je da je ona oba puta isla na indukciju i da nikad nije dozivjela vlastite trudove...

----------


## jelena.O

pa ti koksy imaš fore još tjedan dana,kaj ne ipak si ostal trudna jako iza 15 dana

----------


## koksy

> pa ti koksy imaš fore još tjedan dana,kaj ne ipak si ostal trudna jako iza 15 dana


Pa ne, u pravilu je ovaj termin 15.7. i po mom zacecu termin. A i po uzv. Po mengi je bio 8.-10. 7. Nisu se mogli dogovorit kad tocno...

----------


## zeljana02

prezivjela inducirani prije 2 mjeseca i ne bih ga niikome preporucila  :Sad: ...nazalost kod mene je bilo indikacije za to,ali ako je sve o.k. nemojte nikako na indukciju

----------


## duma

Mi smo još u komadu  :Smile:  i ne idemo na indukciju!! Otvorena 2cm, sve OK, danas 40 + 4.Nadamo se T. idući tjedan :D

----------


## Šampita

Sad se nemoj smijati kad ovo čuješ... jedi urme (datule/datulje), desetak dnevno. To ubrzava otvaranje.

----------


## Mingola

drzim ti fige za totalno prirodan porod  :Smile:

----------


## kikica2

kod nas inducirani pred 10 dana (isto s razlogom) prošao super. Sve je bilo gotovo za 4 sata  :Smile: . Ja sam ga se bojala jer sam prva dva poroda prošla prirodno sa svojim trudovima, na sreću, nije bilo razloga za to.

----------


## zasad skulirana

ja jutros bila na pregledu,sve super,ja zatvorena skroz,cerviks doduse malo omeksan,dakle pripreme su pocele...
kaze ginic da ako ne rodim do 03.08 da ga zovem pa ce mi ugovorit pregled plodne vode...potegla ja pitanje o indukciji,on kaze da vise od 8dn nije pametno pustit da prodje termin..i pitam ja zasto ako je sve do 42 tjedna OK...on meni da su danas ultrazvuci (za razliku od onih prije) jako precizni po tom pitanju,da je utvrdjeni datum (02.08) po razvoju ploda ostao tocan,da je bilo sumnje u period zaceca ili razvoj ploda da bi on to korigirao kako trudnoca napreduje ali da to nije slucaj.
ja kazem i onda sto,inducirat ce se porod sve i da su nalazi OK - plodna voda i CTG. On kaze da pregled plodne vode nije sa sigurnoscu tocan,da dijete glavom moze napravit djepic,baloncic i tu gdje se gleda da se cini OK a da u biti i nije...i da djetetu nemoze nista dobrog donjet to sto predugo stoji u maternici,dapace...
Ostala sam bez argumenata i nije mi se dalo vise diskutirat ali eto,nadam se da cu rodit prirodno do 10.08.
Vidim ovdje po iskustvima (a znam i uzivo par prica) da nema pravila,nekog je inducirani spasio a nekom je to bilo uzasno iskustvo...
Idem sad skakukat po lopti i pojest malo ananasa.... :Smile:

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

trebam savjet.
sinoć smo se muž i ja malo  zaigrali jelte :Love:  i nakon toga sam skužila na plahti par vrlo malih grumenčića sluzi sa sukrvicom.
to je čsta sluz ko hladetina, žućkasta sa malo sukrvice.
sve skupa veličina malog nokta.
znam da to nije čitav sluzni čep ali brine me da li sad malo mirovati, da li se smijem kupati, išla bih i na put u zagreb?
šta je sa sexom? polagano odustajem, ali nikad ne znaš.
ja sam 35 tjedan gestacijske dobi i imam česte i jake BH znaju cijeli dan šrafiti.
jučer pregledana i zatvorene, a onda navečer hop i oštetimo sluzav čep.
imam još mjesec dana i nije da sam spremna.

sad imam i lagani zatvor. mislim išla bi na velku nuždu ali tijelo se boji pustit mišić.
nisam tokom noći imala nikakve više sukrvice niti iscjetka sluzavog. ništa.

mislim da je u redu, ali opet: smijel li se kupati?

----------


## koksy

To ti je sluzni cep ako mene pitas.
Za kupanje bas nisam sigurna, meni kad je ispao pocela sam se otvarati. Meni je sex bio dozvoljen do samog kraja, cak i kad sam bila 3-4 prsta otvorena. Ali posto si tek 35. tj. malo pripazi jer sex potice trudove i otvaranje, najbolje ti se s ginekologom konzultirat.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

al jako ga je malo. to jest sluzni znam i ja ali ipak nije ispalo puno, možda je "oštetio malo na početku"
sluzni je inače gromada a ovoga je bilo ni mali nokat. ukupno.

sex - mislilm više ništa od toga, svaki put imam satima kontrakcije nakon.

ej koksi fala na odgovoru, kak si uspjela nać vremena između dorijanovih podoja??? mali sisulj

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

da, pomalo on curka.

----------


## koksy

Meni je pomalo curkalo kroz dan i onda je navecer cijeli ispao, barem tako mislim ja i moja ginekologica, u bolnici kazu da nije bio sluzni jer je to bilo mjesec i pol prije poroda. Al ja sam se tad pocela otvarat, cisto sumnjam da je slucajnost. 

MM je doma jos ovaj tjedan pa ulovim koju minutu za forum, od sljedeceg tjedna tesko da cu ista pisat  :Smile:

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

hehehe onda sad raspašoj. blaženi dobri muževi. i moj će uzeti godišnji kad moja mama ode nazad u zagreb.
čekamo priču o porodu.

----------


## zasad skulirana

Ja studiozno promatram wc skoljku vec 2 tjedna da mi ne bi sto promaklo i maloprije bila sigurna da mi je ispao sluzni cep i bila presretna....
I sve gledam,covjece,kako je pravilnog kruznog oblika,ma ko da si ga sestarom nacrto...hmmm,ali mi je nesto prebijel,pa di je krv i zilice?
I onda skuzim da je to blaznica koju sam bacila jutros u wc nakon ciscenja lica!  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Beti3

Da li ćeš vidjeti taj sluzni čep je individualna stvar. Ja ni nakon četiri poroda nemam pojma kako je izgledao. Niti sam ikada primijetila da ranije izlazi. Možda prvi put nešto malo, ali zanemarivo. Sve je izašlo u istom paketu, jer kad porod krene, ide sve. Nema zaustavljanja do kraja. :Smile:

----------


## (maša)

prvi put mi je ispao cijeli 2 tj prije poroda (grumen prozirnog iscjetka prošaran krvlju), mislila sam da mi je vodenjak pukao kako me smočilo u trenu, drugi put je izlazila samo sluz par dana bez krvi, isto negdje 2 tj prije poroda

----------


## emira

> Ja studiozno promatram wc skoljku vec 2 tjedna da mi ne bi sto promaklo i maloprije bila sigurna da mi je ispao sluzni cep i bila presretna....
> I sve gledam,covjece,kako je pravilnog kruznog oblika,ma ko da si ga sestarom nacrto...hmmm,ali mi je nesto prebijel,pa di je krv i zilice?
> I onda skuzim da je to blaznica koju sam bacila jutros u wc nakon ciscenja lica!


 :Laughing: 
meni je curio valjda mjesec dana pred porod, pomalo

----------


## zasad skulirana

epilog poslije poroda - cep nisam vidila...mozda je ispao skupa sa plodnom vodom koja je pljusla po kaucu....

----------


## lorra81

Meni je danas termin, drugo dijete. Ali se sa prvim uopće ne sjećam tog sluznog čepa. Zapravo da budem iskrena nakon pregleda i kontrole plodne vode gdje je cijela ceremonija bila dosta gruba i oštra, verojatno zato što sam prenjela već deset dana bila pa su me htjeli na silu otvoriti,primjetila sam tu neku krvavu sluz. Ali sve to sam prepisivala horor pregledu. Međutim evo od jućer mi izlazi neka žućkasta želatina, nimalo nalik onoj u prvoj trudnoći. I konzistencija i boja i način izlaska potpuno drugačiji. Ali eto kladila bih se da je to taj sluzni čep. U svakom slućaju ljepše izgleda no prvi put. A sad ćemo vidit kad ću za bolnicu. Da se mene pita ja bi većeras kad se friško obrijem, istuširam, potpuno crijevno ispraznim pa oni u bolnici procjene da nije potrebno raditi klizmu, potom nakon pregleda kažu mi da sam 7 cm otvorena a ja jedva osjećam trudove. Sestre prekrasne, raspjevane, doktori mladi, strpljivi a opet puni iskustva. Moj suprug pored mene a ja rastezljiva i posve spremna za rodit bez epiziotomije. I sve se lijepo završi jednim vriskom prekrasnog dečkića sa apgarom 11/10.........( zaboravila sam napisati da se u pozadini konstantno čuje oda radosti)!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Ivanna

*lora*, nadam se istom scenariju kao i ti.  :Smile: 
Sutra idem na ctg i amnioskopiju, ali se ja nadam kako će me pred jutro uhvatit trudovi, doći ću u bolnicu i za cca sat vremena rodit.

----------


## Rivendell

U petak sam prvi put na papiru primijetila gustu sluz, pomalo smećkastu. Izlazila mi je cijeli petak i subotu. U subotu navečer počeli lagani trudovi. U nedjelju je bila pomalo rozkasta, kao da u njoj ima malo svježe krvi, trudovi se nastavili. U pon ujutro opet sluz prošarana rozim, u pon popodne rodila. Tako da je kod mene izgleda točno da nakon izlaska sluznog čepa rodiš u roku dva dana. 
Btw, nije bilo nikakvih žilica ni krvi. Najprije žućkasto sa smeđim, pa žućkasto s rozim...

----------


## Lucas

sad sam u 40tjednu,tj u srijedu bude punih 40tj.
s prvom trudnoćom sluzni čep mi je bio onak zeleno šmrkljasto pa tek kasnije malo smeđe,al sad od jutra ide smeđkasto, gusto,grumenasto, pomalo....
i sad popodne pljus-veliki smeđi komad...
trudova nemam,al sam u srijedu malo krvarila nakon pregleda.... 
tak sam u panici (neznam zašto, valjda što znam što me čeka, i zato što su i mali i mm bolesni,a mm je trebao ići samnom u rađaonu)
jel je to sluzni čep? može on biti tak gusti smeđi veliki?

----------


## sirius

može.

----------


## koksy

Najcesce i je takav! Al to ne znaci da ces rodit danas-sutra. Iako si debelo u terminu. Mozda beba priceka da TM ozdravi. Iako, ne znam dal uopce u ovoj sezoni gripe pustaju muzeve na porod.

----------


## Lucas

ma i prvog sina sam prenesla 2tj, uopće se nemogu sjetiti kad su nakon sluznog čepa krenuli trudovi....
a i prvi sin se rodio početkom 1mj, pa je mm mogao samnom iako je isto bila sezona gripe, al sumnjam da će ga ovakvog pustit.... doduše samo kašlje ali..... 
baš sam si u panici 
hvala na odgovorima i utjehi.....

----------


## ZO

ja ću ti samo poželjeti da sve bude onako kako želiš  :Heart:

----------


## zadarmamica

sretno. i to je sluzni cep vjerojatno.  :Smile:

----------


## Rivendell

Meni je počeo izlaziti u četvrtak, a rodila u ponedjeljak navečer, tako da ti muž možda stigne ozdraviti

----------


## leonisa

> izašao mi je 05.08, a ja rodila 02.09.
> skoro pa misec dana ranije


smirila si me  :Kiss: 



> Ja danas s nevjericom osjetila na gaćicama sluzavi, ne baš čep, ali u svakom slučaju barem - čepić  
> 
> Sutra tek ulazim u 33. tjedan i baš me zanima kaj će mi doc na pregledu prekosutra komentirati. Možda, možda mi se bog r'n'r smilovao i odlučio mi omekšati instalacije ovaj put, tak da se ne patim na ovom porodu onako dugo kao na prošlom :D


gledam ti potpis pa mi lakse  :Kiss: 




> Ja sam cudo prirode, sluzni cep otisao prije vise od mjesec dana, odonda sam se otvorila 2 prsta, prosla jedan termin, pomaknuli mi ga na 15, evo sad docekala i drugi...I nista...Jos uvijek 2 prsta otvorena, ctg bez trudova i opet ostaje cekanje...
> Veli mi sveki danas, kad sam kretala na pregled nek si uzmem torbu u slucaju da me odluce porodit...E draga moja sveki, nedam se ja samo tako, i sa Svenom sam odbila indukciju pa rodila prirodno sljedeci dan, ne znam zasto bi ovaj put bilo drukcije 
> Zalosno je da je ona oba puta isla na indukciju i da nikad nije dozivjela vlastite trudove...


a ti si mi sjela ko apaurin  :Laughing: 

maloprije sam otisla na wc i imala sta vidjet na papiru. tako mi je bilo i s L. prvo je curkalo, a onda je nakon par dana ispao the cep. gromada.
isto izgleda, isto je sluzavo, isto zuto-smedje-crvenkasto, samo sto sam sada u 34.tt, a onda sam bila u 38. 
cak sam se nasla na prvoj strani topica.

----------


## pujica

jos ces rodit prije mene kak smo krenule :D :D

----------


## leonisa

:Laughing: 
pregrizi jezik!

----------


## Trina

Leonisa, nebi te hjtela plašiti ali u mom slučaju čep je bio početak poroda. I meni je to znak za ići u rodilište. Zadnji put je ispao navečer oko 10, 11, otišla sam u bolnicu, prespavala i rodila sutradan. Odi na kontrolu jer ako ti je čep ispao znači da se dešavaju nekakve promjene dolje

----------


## Trina

Evo i moj odgovor od prije 4 godine:






> Čep mi je ispao na prvom i trećem porodu,u drugom nije.Prvi put izašao je ujutro a rodila sam u 9 navečer.U trećem ispao isto ujutro a rodila sam u 6 popodne

----------


## leonisa

znam, Trina :/ mislim, vecini je, zato sam prosla topic sva van sebe. srecom ima jos njega u meni (sjecam se velicine). al da, javit cu se na pregled i onako sam trebala na kontrolu ovih dana.
hvala na brizi  :Smile:

----------


## (maša)

Oba puta mi ispao 2 tj prije termina. Stariji je rođen dan prije termina, bila sam otvorena 1 prst tjedan dana.
Mlađi je prenešen 11 dana (čep ispao mjesec dana prije poroda), bila otvorena 5 tjedana 2 prsta.

----------


## iva1602

1.put mi je ispao 3 dana pred termin i pred porod (na termin rodila)... e sad,taj dan mi je rađena amnioskopija prvi put, pa ne znam jel to potaklo ispadanje čepa... bio je onako smećkasto krvavo sluzav ko šmrkalj 

2.put sam došla na porod otvorena 3 cm, čep nije ispao ali mi je danima prije curilo nešto žuto sluzavo

----------


## sirius

> znam, Trina :/ mislim, vecini je, zato sam prosla topic sva van sebe. srecom ima jos njega u meni (sjecam se velicine). al da, javit cu se na pregled i onako sam trebala na kontrolu ovih dana.
> hvala na brizi


ne brini, čep stvarno može izaći tjednima (ili ćak  mjesecima prije poroda). Ne mora značiti početak poroda, ali znaći da je zaštita koja štiti grlić od infekcija smanjena. Nakon odlaska čepa npr. nije više preporučljivo kupanje u bazenu 8ali to i tako sigurno ne činiš).

----------


## Canaj

čep ispao u ponedjeljak rano ujutro, rodila u utorak navečer.....

----------


## _Candy Candy_

meni je čep ispao ujutro u 5h, a rodila sam isti dan u 22.10h

----------


## Trina

leonisa, jesi bila na kontroli?

----------


## leonisa

sutra ujutro imam termin. prvi put u rodilistu. pa cemo vidjeti.

----------


## leonisa

rekao je da si to u ovom tjednu mogu priustiti :D
zatvorena sam i sve je ok.
hvala na brizi  :Smile:

----------


## Totto

Evo i moj sluzavko polako ide izlazi, za sad je prozirno-bijelkast, sukrvice još nema. A i lagani trudovi su tu  :Aparatic:  

 :Very Happy:  Idemo, Mašo  :Very Happy:

----------


## leonisa

Totto  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

sam da velim: sluzni cep mi je "ispao" koju minutu nakon sto mi je puko vodenjak. bas je fino visio kad sam skinula gace da provjerim jel ja to pisam i inkontinencija je odnjela sve k vragu ili je dosao taj dan i puko vodenjak  :Smile:  10h kasnije mazila sam svoju kcer.

a to popodne sam primjetila da mi je onaj iscjedak kojeg proucavam mjesecima i pokusavam prokuziti sta je, promjenio boju za jednu nijansu  :Laughing:  i rekla muzu- mislim da cu danas-sutra roditi, kad bi mi bar dali jos 12h fore. tako i bi  :Smile:

----------


## nine

> Evo i moj sluzavko polako ide izlazi, za sad je prozirno-bijelkast, sukrvice još nema. A i lagani trudovi su tu  
> 
>  Idemo, Mašo


eto tako i kod mene od sinoć, hrpe prozirne sluzi .....gledam ti potpis i sve se nadam da će i mojoj nesanici doći kraj  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

Ja sam nekih 5 dana prije poroda svaki dan imala sluzavi iscjedak, najprije proziran, a onda sa sukrvicom. U noći kad su počeli trudovi, doktor me pregledao i čim sam ustala sa stola čep je samo ispao. :bljak: Ali 10 sati kasnije, M je bio u mojem naručju.  :Smile: 
Sretno!

----------


## nine

> Ja sam nekih 5 dana prije poroda svaki dan imala sluzavi iscjedak, najprije proziran, a onda sa sukrvicom. U noći kad su počeli trudovi, doktor me pregledao i čim sam ustala sa stola čep je samo ispao. :bljak: Ali 10 sati kasnije, M je bio u mojem naručju. 
> Sretno!


noćas kap sukrvice, gledam u nju kao spas, kad jutros opet ništa, samo bijelo i bijelo, i mislim se da mi je to od pregleda....a leđa me bole, kukovi, prepone da po cijele noći ne spavam..... 3. dan  :Sad:

----------


## Optimisticna

Meni je uz mirovanje izlazio po prilici punih mjesec dana. Svako jutro gusto, smeđe zelenkasto i dosta kompaktno.

----------


## Fairy

Meni je danas ispala nekakva gromada...jucer sam bila na amnioskopiji pa je to mozda potaknulo. Nadam se da ce uskoro to krenuti jer mi je vec dosta..

----------


## nine

> eto tako i kod mene od sinoć, hrpe prozirne sluzi .....gledam ti potpis i sve se nadam da će i mojoj nesanici doći kraj


eto i mnei je izlazio polako točno 5 dana prije poroda  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

> Meni je danas ispala nekakva gromada...jucer sam bila na amnioskopiji pa je to mozda potaknulo. Nadam se da ce uskoro to krenuti jer mi je vec dosta..


kazu inace da pregled plodne vode potakne da pukne vodenjak
.meni je pukao par sati nakon pregleda.a sluzni cep to jutro.sve se odigralo na dan termina.

----------


## marusha99

Meni je počeo da izlazi 3 dana prije poroda, na zadnjem ginekološkom pregledu, a na pregledu plodne vode dan iza još više. Smeđa sluzava tvar na ulošku, u jednom trenutku kao sluzavi puž je izgledalo. Kad ga više nije bilo plodna voda mi je počela curiti i bebač se rodio 13sati iza toga

----------


## Fairy

Znaci mozda krene jos nocas...  :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

Kod mene ne izlazi nista. Ili ja nemam pojma da je to sto izlazi danima zapravo sluzni cep. I jedno i drugo je skroz jednako moguce.  :lool:

----------


## Fairy

Cijelu sam noc imala lagane trudove svakih pola sata..sve stalo tamo oko 5. U 9 idem opet na amnioskopiju  :Sad:  .

----------


## Fairy

Evo mene..otvorena za dva prsta,narucena za indukciju u cetvrtak.. Nisam bas odusevljena ali valjda oni znaju sto rade...

----------


## XENA

U prvoj trudnoći sluzni čep mi je izašao 2 tjedna prije poroda, bio je sluzav i zelenkast, možda je to bio tek početak pošto sam rodila u 29 tjednu( indukcija)
Sada sam 38+6 i u radosnom iščekivanju , jedva čekam kada će sve to skupa krenuti

----------


## znatiželjna_505

ispao u ponedjeljak oko 16 h... počeli trudovi oko 20 h ... rodila tek u utorak u 20 i 10.

----------


## XENA

Ja sam u isčekivanju sluznog čepa pošto mi je jučer na redovnoj kontroli dr. rekao da sam otvorena 4 prsta  :Very Happy:

----------


## Onavi

U 1. trudnići sluzni čep mi isa dan prije poroda.
A sad u 2.trudnoći od jučer mi u 3navrata već po malo ispada...a ja nebi još rodila...

----------


## Smajlich

Jučer popodne pomalo smećkast iscjedak, ali i proljev, a evo sad trudovi... točno na (službeni) termin...

----------


## *mamica*

Smajlich, svu sreću ti želim!! (A ujedno ti i zavidim  :Grin: ) Samo hrabro!

----------


## twin

Rodila dan nakon ispadanja sluznog cepa. U prvoj trudnoci mi nije ispao

----------


## XENA

> Ja sam u isčekivanju sluznog čepa pošto mi je jučer na redovnoj kontroli dr. rekao da sam otvorena 4 prsta


Kako je fora ovo pročitati
Od poroda je prošlo 5 mjeseci, ni S od sluznog čepa prije poroda, došla u rađaonu 8 prstiju otvorena da truda nisam osjetila !

----------


## anddu

> Kako je fora ovo pročitati
> Od poroda je prošlo 5 mjeseci, ni S od sluznog čepa prije poroda, došla u rađaonu 8 prstiju otvorena da truda nisam osjetila !


Vau xena, to je porod! A koliko je obilan taj sluzni čep? Meni cijelo jutro pomalo sluzi kod brisanja, ali mi se to čini zanemarivo (tražim znakove jer sam danas 40+3)

----------


## Onavi

Anddu iz prve trudnoće znam da je jaaaaako obilan, al evo ovaj put meni malo po malo ispada...pa sad do kad će skroz ispast neznam.
Nema ni t od trudova i čini mi se da neće uskoro, iako su svi najavljivali da ću prije termina roditi...jedino sam ja bila uvjerena da ću priniti a to i silno želim.
Još da mi je nagodit da se rodi 12dana kasnije na bracin rođendan  :Very Happy:

----------


## saf

> Vau xena, to je porod! A koliko je obilan taj sluzni čep? Meni cijelo jutro pomalo sluzi kod brisanja, ali mi se to čini zanemarivo (tražim znakove jer sam danas 40+3)


Meni je u prvoj t sluzni čep ispao tjedan dana prije poroda i nisi ga mogao fulat, izgledao je kao pluteni čep od vina možda malo tanji i duži i tvrd, a za sada još ništa službeno mi je termin za 6 dana.

----------


## anddu

Ma nije to očito u mene čep, puste želje  :Smile:

----------


## saf

> Ma nije to očito u mene čep, puste želje


Gle ne mora ti uopće ispast, a i druge cure vele da im ispadaju komadići, tak da može biti svakako. Iz svog iskustva ne bi se baš ravnala po čepu jer dok sam dobila trudove već sam i zaboravila da mi je čep ispao  :Laughing:

----------


## anddu

Ma ni ne ravnam se po čepu, samo eto osluškujem ima li naznaka ne bi li se što pomaknulo. Danas sam 40+4, otvorena 1,5 cm, a kaže doktor da posteljica nije zrela, kao da mi nije termin  :Shock: . Nije išao u daljnja objašnjenja a i ja bila zbunjena za pitati

----------


## saf

> Ma ni ne ravnam se po čepu, samo eto osluškujem ima li naznaka ne bi li se što pomaknulo. Danas sam 40+4, otvorena 1,5 cm, a kaže doktor da posteljica nije zrela, kao da mi nije termin . Nije išao u daljnja objašnjenja a i ja bila zbunjena za pitati


Ha čuj moguće je da su ti krivo izračunali termin, meni su u 1t fulali za 15 dana.Svako malo su mi radili amnioskopiju, na kraju još i vadili plodnu vodu, a kad je sve bilo spremno krenulo je tak da su me bezveze gnjavili. Kak ti je po uzv? Ja sam već 2mj.otvorena za prst i svaki put mislim da se to povećalo kad ono isto.Pretpostavljam da ti je dosta, al sad će to brzo  :fige:

----------


## Onavi

sluzni čep ispadao 3dana po malo...blidunjave boje...kad je porod krenija bija je smeckast...čak sam jedan dio čepa iskrcala ravno isprid splitskog rodilišta  :Laughing:

----------


## Smajlich

> Jučer popodne pomalo smećkast iscjedak, ali i proljev, a evo sad trudovi... točno na (službeni) termin...


To su zaista bili trudovi, a čep je do kraja ispao nakon klistira...rodila taj dan u 14.00h nakon tri sata u rađaoni uz vlastite, ne inducirane trudove...

----------


## lulu-mama

Sorry sad na ovako blesavom pitanju na str 7. Google mi nije odgovorio.

Sto je to sluzni cep? I cemu sluzi? On je dio vodenjaka?
???

----------


## XENA

Sliuzni čep je zaštita, zatvara grlić maternice  i sprječava prodor bakterija

----------


## more

Počeo po malo ispadati rano ujutro, tu večer dobila trudove, sutradan rodila.

----------


## nanimira

Evo dižem temu, mene već par dana jako čudno boli donji dio leđa i svako toliko me štrecne u donjem dijelu trbuha,baš onako kao rez, traje nekih sekundu,2...zadnja 3 dana imam taj iscjedak, neke cure su ga opisale kao prozirni šmrkalj :Laughing:  koji je nekad i žućkast,više oker, s tim da se meni iza toga pojavi i bijelkasti iscjedak. Curi pomalo, s tim da 2x dnevno ispadne i malo veća gromada i to većinom ujutro nakon velike nužde. Na zadnjem pregledu sam bila jedva prst otvorena (nekih 1,5cm),ctg ne registrira trudove ali imam BH koje su dosta česte i sve bolnije. U terminu jesmo tako da mi se  čini da je porod na vidiku.

Eh,sad se još treba nositi s nestrpljenjem :Very Happy:

----------


## lulu-mama

Wuhu Nani! Stiže bebaćica  :Very Happy:

----------


## S2000

Ima li krvi u tom?

----------


## nanimira

Nema krvi za sada.

----------


## S2000

Mozda je samo pojacan iscjedak... Koliko znam u sluzbim cepu su zilice krvi...

----------


## paučica

Sjećam se svog - bilo je krvi, baš kako kaže S2000

----------


## S2000

Meni je u prvoj trudnoci ispao dan prije poroda, u drugoj nije nit ispao cep nit pukao vodenjak, valjda je to sve izaslo zajedno s bebicom  :Smile:

----------


## nanimira

Baš čitam da se nekima znao javiti i 15 dana prije poroda,što meni i je puni termin, pa se možda i pojavi ta krv...ne znam,ovako ništo nikad nije iz mene izašlo  :Grin:

----------


## lulu-mama

Sad sam 34tt i noćas/jutros mi se pojavila smeđa sluz. Više kao puno šmrklja  :Smile:  nego puž. Hahaha!, kak' ste vi to opisale. 
Je li se pojavljuje ta sluz kod skraćivanja cervixa, a da ne znači nužno i početak poroda i ispadanja cijelog sluznog čepa.???
Sve drugo je normalno kao i prije: učestale BH, beba se giba i mrškolji....

Joj! Samo da ne krene porod tako rano.

----------


## saf

To ti može bit dio sluznog čepa,ne cijeli i da, ne mora značiti porod. Meni je u drugoj trudnoći ispalo isto neš ovak smeđe  :Grin: , a u prvoj cijeli čep u komadu. Oboje puno prije poroda.

----------


## lulu-mama

Koliko prije poroda?

Čitam: većini ispadne oko 2-3 tjedna prije poroda. Ne baš 6tj  :Undecided: 
Uh, da izguramo još 2 tjedna barem !

----------


## nanimira

I mjesec dana prije, bez brige... negdje sam čitala da se on može i obnoviti?

----------


## saf

Meni nekih 15-ak dana

----------


## suncokretna

Ujutro izašao sluzni čep, navečer, za cca 14 sati rodila. navečer puknuo i vodenjak.
Prošli porod-sluzni čep u srijedu, rodila u nedjelju. Plodna voda nije iscurila.

----------


## evelyn2610

Meni ispal manji dio u srijedu ujutro i kroz dan jos malo to ispadalo,onda drugi dan ujutro ispalo puno vise,a navecer puknul vodenjak ,rodila sat vremena nakon toga,carskim rezom

----------


## allie.rock

meni več 2 dan polako ispada taj (fuj) sluzni čep.. baš je čudan..smeđe boje.. nisam primjetila nikakve krvave žilice...

----------


## sarasvati

Allie, ali tebi i je vrijeme!   :Smile:

----------


## nel@

meni je neke kvrcnulo pa sam isla na wc,i onda je šlopio sve je bilo krvavo tak da nisam vidla kak izgleda, samo je nastavilo teći ko da piškim...usrala sam se....nastavilo je teći i dalje-puknuo mi je vodenjak zajedno sa sluznim čepom....

----------


## AndrejaMa

Mislim da je kod mene upravo izašao (dio) sluznog čepa... čista sluz, blijedo žuta, bez krvi.....kao bjeljanjak jajeta, količina pa baš kao bjeljanjak od jednog jajeta...
Da li bi trebala otići u bolnicu ili ipak da pričekam?  Mislim s obzirom na blizanke....malo me frka...

----------


## martinaP

> Mislim da je kod mene upravo izašao (dio) sluznog čepa... čista sluz, blijedo žuta, bez krvi.....kao bjeljanjak jajeta, količina pa baš kao bjeljanjak od jednog jajeta...
> Da li bi trebala otići u bolnicu ili ipak da pričekam?  Mislim s obzirom na blizanke....malo me frka...


Meni su rekli da to nije sluzni čep (isto mi je izašlo negdje u 37. tjednu, porod je bio na 38+3 ali čista indukcija). Da sluzni čep mora imati i krvi/sukrvice.

----------


## AndrejaMa

A što je to onda? Toga je bilo onako, poprilično...
Inače sam za opciju da bi trebala još neki signal da bi krenula u bolnicu, tipa trudovi ili pucanje vodenjaka, ali opet se brinem radi blizanki i činjenice da je ovo 4. porod...

----------


## Vrci

Da, cep je gusci od toga. I ima sukrvice ili neku boju barem. Moj je imao i krvi i smedeg

----------


## martinaP

Ni ja ne bih kretala samo zbog toga u rodilište (čak i da je sluzni čep). Ali ako si zabrinuta, otiđi da te pogledaju.

----------


## saf

Čep je dosta tvrd,nije mekan. Ovo tvoje mi se čini kao sluz,nemoj paničariti,prati situaciju

----------


## AndrejaMa

Baš me zanima što je to... vidjet ću danas..  inače svaki dan ima malo toga.... ne onako puno kao neki dan i to obišno ujutro... sluz, nije onako kao od gljivica sirasto, već baš kao bjeljanjak jajeta...
Ništa se ne pokreće....

----------


## ivana.sky

Jedno pomalo glupo pitanje... evo veceras na 39+3 ispao sl.cep ali me zanima, posto je njegova uloga da cuva bebicu od bakterija smijem li ja ici na depilaciju? Narucena sam bas sutra ujutro  :Undecided:  
Doduse radi se tako da moje gacice ostaju na meni i stvarno je kozmeticki super uredan i cura radi u sterilnoj kuti sa rukavicama... ali opet petljat dolje okolo sa voskom i trakama, a da sam "izlozena sirom" nisam sigurna  :Undecided:

----------


## Ginger

dakle, sluzni cep je tvrd?
nije onako samo puuuuno sluzi? i bez krvi?

----------


## Petticoat

Ginger meni je bilo puno sluzi, saka valjda i jos je izlazilo sa krvi, zilicama i to.Sorry na opisu ..
Negooo ima li to sta novo?

Poslano sa mog SM-G925F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## spajalica

ginger nije to pluteni cep  :lool: 

jel to moram tenisice zagrijat  :Shock: 

a kupila sam upravo karte za kino.

----------


## Ginger

:lool:   pluteni cep
spajka, samo ti ajd u kino, jos nista nema  :Wink: 
a i nece mi se sad u ovu guzvu...stiskam noge bar do kasne noci, lol

Petti nije bilo bas tako puno, al bilo je puno
ali ko bjelanjak  :Undecided:  nema krvi, zilica, rozog ili smedjeg...
covjece, cetvrti porod, a ja nemam pojma kak izgleda taj cep  :facepalm:

----------


## KrisZg

E to ko bjelanjak ti je cep. Ne mora nuzno biti zilica i krvi a moze i naknadno doci...to je prvi dio. Samo hrabro dalje i stisni :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

uj uj  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

Ma nije ti lose roditi pred Uskrs.
Dobijes bolji rucak i kolac, a u nedjelju ce ti apetit sigurno biti dobar. : iskusna:

----------


## Ginger

:lool: 
joj, ja sam nakon poroda tak gladna da mi nije jedan obrok dovoljan
prosli put mi je mm za svaki obrok donosio jos jedan od doma
plus jos ponesto izmedju
uzas  :Grin:

----------


## GlavDoc

Kada ste izgubili svoj sluzni čep?

----------


## Kristina jovanovic

Zdravo, meni je sluzavi cep ispao juče ujutru oko 10h. Prošao je čitav dan, imala sam samo blage kontrakcije, danas osećam samo bol u ledjima. Pritom sam 41+2 ned. Termin mi je bio 2.jun. Da li je to normalno?

----------

